# Project Cars - Speicherstand weg



## mike288 (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

bei meinem Project Cars ist gestern Abend während dem Spielen ein freeze aufgetreten.

Nach dem Reset wollte ich wieder weiterspielen, doch meine Karriere war plötzlich gelöscht. 
Hab dann nochmal neu gestartet, aber sämtliche Spielstände sind weg. 
Das Spiel hat mir sogar nochmal alles erklärt wie beim ersten Start. 

hat jemand ne Idee wie ich wieder an meine Spielstände komme. 
Wäre echt ärgerlich wenn ich nochmal von vorne anfangen müsste. 

P.s.  habe leider ab und zu freezes während PC, aber noch nie so dass alles weg war.


----------



## Kerkilabro (14. Juli 2015)

Wie werden denn die Spielestände gespeichert, lokal oder cloud? Bei localer Speicherung kann es zu einem defekt der Daten gekommen sein. Die Cloudspeicher sollte vielleicht mit der repairfunktion zu beheben sein?!


----------



## HordyH (14. Juli 2015)

garnicht,
 hast du zufällig eine handy app für telemetriedaten am laufen gehabt?
ich hatte das auch schon kannst nix machen.


----------



## mike288 (14. Juli 2015)

wo kann ich sehen, wo die Daten gespeichert werden? 
Wenn über Cloud -  die Reparaturfunktion finde ich bestimmt dann bei Steam?


----------



## mike288 (14. Juli 2015)

Nein, kein Handy,  nur PC .
Habe bei Pro. Cars öfters freezes.
hat das sonst noch jemand?


----------



## mike288 (14. Juli 2015)

HordyH, meist du ich kann nicht feststellen wo die Daten gespeichert werden, oder dass ich den Spielstand abschreiben kann?


----------



## Lexx (14. Juli 2015)

mike288 schrieb:


> Nein, kein Handy,  nur PC .
> Habe bei Pro. Cars öfters freezes.
> hat das sonst noch jemand?


MEIN Rechner freezed nie.

Deinen (@4,3GHz) solltest du mal besser nachjustieren.
Oder @Stock laufen lassen, wenn man nicht weiß, was/wie/wo.


----------



## mike288 (14. Juli 2015)

PC ist das einzige Spiel bei dem Freezes auftreten. (Bf4, Fc4, Anno 2070, ... alles ohne Freezes)

Aber hast recht, werde es mal mit Stock versuchen, obs dann besser läuft.


----------



## mike288 (14. Juli 2015)

mike288 schrieb:


> PC ist das einzige Spiel bei dem Freezes auftreten. (Bf4, Fc4, Anno 2070, ... alles ohne Freezes)
> 
> Aber hast recht, werde es mal mit Stock versuchen, obs dann besser läuft.


PS.  PC hat bei mir nur ca 60 % Cpu-Auslastung.


----------



## mike288 (14. Juli 2015)

ups, wollte meinen Treat nur bearbeiten, falscher Button


----------



## mike288 (14. Juli 2015)

Habe alles auf Stock laufen, trotzdem wieder freeze bei PC.
Hmm? ??
Ich denke, ich muss eine Neuinstallation machen, sonst habe ich keine andere Idee. 

Auch meinen Speicherstand konnte ich nicht mehr retten.   Schade !!


----------



## HordyH (14. Juli 2015)

Poste mal deine hardware und Treiber stände


----------



## mike288 (15. Juli 2015)

Hi, falls du meine Signatur nicht siehst. 
I7 4770k
Gigabyte Z97x ud3h
3 x ssd 
1 x hdd
8 GB crucial RAM 
gtx 970 
win 7 (hier wahrscheinlich das Problem, habe manchmal beim booten ein Bluecreen für ne halbe sec., dann Fährte fährt es wieder normal hoch)

Treiber ist lt. Nvidia experience auf dem neuesten Stand.


----------



## HordyH (15. Juli 2015)

Ich habe keine Idee was es sein könnte aber da du sagst das selbst beim booten Probleme auftreten solltest du evtl doch mal dein System neu aufsetzen.


----------



## mike288 (15. Juli 2015)

ja, ich denke das wird das Beste sein. 
Werde dann gleich auf Win 10 wechseln.

Aber danke dir trotzdem, dass du mir helfen wolltest


----------

